
Denuvo Accused of Using Unlicensed Software to Protect Its Anti-Piracy Tool - tgragnato
https://torrentfreak.com/denuvo-accused-of-using-unlicensed-software-to-protect-it-anti-piracy-tool-170605/
======
chmod775
It's a hoax

[http://vmpsoft.com/20170606/vmprotect-and-denuvo-
gmbh/](http://vmpsoft.com/20170606/vmprotect-and-denuvo-gmbh/)

